# De-matting comb?



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Do any of you use a de-matting comb? I know my groomer used them on my Maltese (RIP, Bridget!). But I can't remember anyone mentioning the de-matting comb on this forum. Are these a big no-no unless you're a professional groomer? Pro's/con's?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I HAVE used them, but only in places that don't show, that are hard to get to otherwise. It does sort of the same thing as slicing though a mat vertically, away from the skin. The advantage is that the blade part is inside a curve, so it's harder to cut the dog than with a scissor blade. The disadvantage is that you can't place the cuts precisely, the way you can with scissors, so you lose more hair. 

The one I have is VERY small (the smallest they make, as far as I know). I've used it less than a handful of times in 3 1/2 years.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't want event to think about those slicers because our ex-grooomer used it once on Roki and destroyed his coat. But I am thinking about CC one. Here is the link and it is the last comb on the bottom od the page

http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-combs.aspx

Anyone has this one? It looks good, but fot me it is quite an investment!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't want event to think about those slicers because our ex-grooomer used it once on Roki and destroyed his coat. But I am thinking about CC one. Here is the link and it is the last comb on the bottom od the page

http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-combs.aspx

Anyone has this one? It looks good, but for me it is quite an investment!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

During blowing coat for the areas I can't see, definitely. But even that was too much work so I ended up just getting an electric razor and shaving his chest/belly and armpit/inside of the legs areas. That was a huge relief of grooming burden and my Hav still looks like the shaggy mop you expect. I prefer to use scissors for any giant matts that appear (like behind the ears), but you do risk cutting your pup's skin and a dematting comb significantly decreases that likelihood.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> I don't want event to think about those slicers because our ex-grooomer used it once on Roki and destroyed his coat. But I am thinking about CC one. Here is the link and it is the last comb on the bottom od the page
> 
> http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-combs.aspx
> 
> Anyone has this one? It looks good, but fot me it is quite an investment!


I didn't see one on their site... can you give the exact page address? In any case, as I said, I only use the very smallest one, ONLY in hidden areas, and ONLY when there aren't other options without causing him a lot of discomfort. I definitely don't think it's something you'd want to use on a regular basis, or anyplace that shows!!!

The CC tool I did buy at the show last weekend that I think will be quite useful is a very small, triangular headed slicker brush that I think will be very useful for getting into tight places, like between the legs and behind elbows. Again, not an every day tool, but for the right moment.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't use a dematter on my dog, but I do on clients' dogs to break up mats if I am dematting and if the greyhound comb would pull too much and the slicker wouldn't be as effective. It's great for pulling out undercoat too although that can backfire on some breeds. I never use a dematter on sensitive areas. Using scissors is extremely dangerous.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I have dematters but I don't use them. I find even in experienced hands, they are dangerous. I don't want to risk slicing open a dog. I worked at a salon that banned them and I just learned to work without one. If the mats are really bad, I always suggest cutting or shaving them. In sensitive areas like armpits, chest, stomach, neck, loin, I always suggest shaving. The hair grows back. Continuous dematting ruins the hair anyway, and the hair mats up more.

The first two pictures are dematting tools available and ones that groomers use. I know many people will use them on ears (yikes) and even tails - but if the mats are very close to the skin, you can accidentally cut the skin right open, or even cut yourself. I teach a grooming workshop for a rescue and I do not allow the dematting tool.

You can use letter openers for some mats like in the third picture. I have the Les Poochs Matzapper brush that I cannot live without. I have been able to demat most dogs in a short amount of time. Dematting ears and tail have been a breeze. Misting the mats on ears if they are greasy with baby powder will help as you brush.

If you like to use the dematting tools, nothing wrong with that - just be very careful and know how to use them!

My rule of thumb is if I cannot brush it, I will cut it, if I cannot cut it, I will shave it.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I would like to note that I cut out mats that are away from the skin. It's like a ball of tangles on the end of the hair. Usually it snags in the comb, and some dogs are sensitive to brushing these mats out. There is typically a good inch or half inch from the ball of mat and the skin, so I will use scissor to cut out all the mats to make brushing easier. Never use scissors in the armpits!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Ok, so I'm thinking I'll stay clear of de-matting combs! Now I understand why I haven't seen anyone recommending on on this forum! Good info, ladies.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love this comb for really bad knots... hard to explain how it works... you just have to work a knot with it--it's really heavy and it just sort of works through the knot...

it's the one at the very bottom of the page-- the #011 NTS Staggered Tooth Buttercomb

http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-combs.aspx


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dematters can also slice open an area that is small, like a tail or even a leg on a small dog. Usually by the time a dematter is needed the dog is a shave down candidate. Better to either.tease out the tangle or shave it out.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I have the staggered tooth comb. It's sooo heavy!! I never use it, but I have to admit I'm sure I'm not doing it right.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

The staggered comb is best for using on dogs with thick undercoat and topcoat, like long haired huskie, German shepherds, malamutes, Pomeranians, etc. It is meant to pull out the undercoat on double coated shedding dogs.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Missy said:


> I love this comb for really bad knots... hard to explain how it works... you just have to work a knot with it--it's really heavy and it just sort of works through the knot...
> 
> it's the one at the very bottom of the page-- the #011 NTS Staggered Tooth Buttercomb
> 
> http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-combs.aspx


Thanks Missy! I will put this tool on my list. I bought CC gold series pin brush and I love it! Every pin! It is so much better than CC regular brush. I paid 50$for it two months ago and nowI need to save some money


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> Dematters can also slice open an area that is small, like a tail or even a leg on a small dog. Better to either.tease out the tangle or shave it out.


I had no idea that was possible. Usually the matts I use it on are fairly far away from the skin so it's just a way to help separate it out a bit if the comb is taking too long. If it's close, to the skin I shave it. If it's far and too dense to work out, I cut it with blunt end scissors. I guess I go with comb, then dematter, then blunt end scissors, then shave in order of matt difficulty. The dematter is just a briefly until I can get it to tease-able with a comb.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

We're just at the beginning stages of blowing coat w/Kallie. I've been able to work out the majority of her mats w/buttercome & cornstarch. Others that you can't see I've just cut out. I was just asking for the months of matting that we'll be facing. I'm steering clear of the "slicer".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it really depends on the dog. The worst of Kodi's blowing coat was about 2 months, between 10-12 months. Then he blew again (but not as bad) between 18-20 months, and I don't remember the age, but there was a VERY minor 3rd time where I noticed he was building up mats behind his ears if I didn't pay attention.

But even at it's worst, I was able to manage his coat by fully combing him out twice a day. The most important thing for me was making sure he stayed VERY clean (went down to baths every 4 days at its worst) and made suer he was COMPLETELY knot-free when he went to bed. If he slept on a small knot, he'd wake up with a large mat. So our second comb out was always last thing before bed!

The WORST grooming session we had was after I left him for 10 days (at the beginning of blowing coat) with a friend who is a great dog person, but doesn't know coated breeds. I came home to a mess that took me two hours to comb out, but he was mat-free at the end. I know of other people who put in 2 hours a couple of time a day and STILL find mats in between. Most of those opt for a puppy cut during coat-blowing, and grow them back out again after, if they want a long coat!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Ughh I have the CC Staggered comb and I dematted Starla when she was blowing coat and it took forever to get all her chest hair to come back in. I think a slicker like the Les Pooches Mat Zapper is less damaging than that comb.


----------



## Rosie Tomato (Jul 31, 2011)

*Mat Zapper?*

This is a duplicate post. I'm sorry if you are reading it twice. I wanted to repost here as this is a more current discussion...

Hi, We are desperate for some grooming success!
What's the technique with the mat zapper? 
Rosie Tomato really hates grooming, but just grows mats seemingly within seconds of being detangled. She'll be 2 on Monday so I don't think it's more blowing coat. 
I have been using a dematting tool (the rake goes to the side rather than forwards) since she was a few months. Could using this have done damage to her coat and cause more matting? Additionally, she is a working dog and has to wear her harness all day at work. I think this causes more knots under her arms too. Her coat is about 2" long except the tail.
I have tried Ice on Ice. The popular CC buttercomb does not get far through her coat. I was thinking I need a better pin brush and am ordering the CC 20mm Gold. It also looks like a wood pin brush might be helpful. Now I'm wondering about the Mat Zapper. This is becoming a pricey proposition! 
Thanks so much for your help!
Debbie


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

personally I stay FAR away from anything with the word "zapper" in it! lol

these dogs have such delicate coats that if you ahve been using a de-matting tool (which I also don't feel is right for havs) I'm sure the coat is very damaged. You might be better off shaving her down and starting over.
The harness could surely matt her, how often are you combing her?? If you are thouroughly combing her out each evening after taking the harness off she should be past most of blowing coat...


----------



## Rosie Tomato (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, I am definitely not thoroughly combing her out every evening. I also probably need to relook at my combing technique. I think the dematter may have 'roughed up' her hair in spots so that they quickly remat. I am not ready to shave her. That happened once and was traumatic for her and for her clients at work. I will rededicate myself to combing with cornstarch, and or Ice on Ice, and just do the best I can. Hopefully the damaged hair will grow out over time, and maybe I'll give her a little haircut to help it along. Any other combing tips would be welcome. 
Thanks again,
Debbie


----------



## Rosie Tomato (Jul 31, 2011)

p.s. I am still curious to hear about the mat zapper (despite the scary name and price tag), and/or maybe how to use the slicker brush for removing tangles. 
Thanks again,
Debbie


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

the large majority of us do NOT use any type of matt brush or whatever, we also do NOT use slickers. There are a few people that use a SPECIFIC type of slicker brush during blowing coat, but it is not an 'everyday' grooming tool recommended to use on a havanese coat. If you want to grow your hav out, you have to commit to COMBING (not brushing/dematting) to the skin every.day. there is no 'quick fix' magic grooming tool.
The magic comes when you put the work in.


----------



## Rosie Tomato (Jul 31, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> the large majority of us do NOT use any type of matt brush or whatever, we also do NOT use slickers. There are a few people that use a SPECIFIC type of slicker brush during blowing coat, but it is not an 'everyday' grooming tool recommended to use on a havanese coat. If you want to grow your hav out, you have to commit to COMBING (not brushing/dematting) to the skin every.day. there is no 'quick fix' magic grooming tool.
> The magic comes when you put the work in.


OK, thanks for the advice. I certainly don't want to give the impression that I haven't been spending many frustrating hours trying which is why I turned to this forum. I will focus on combing.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh yes, MANY of us have been there with the frustrating hours particularly during blowing coat. I was up to nearly 3 hrs a day at the height of blowing coat with my hav! It was insane! I know how frustrating it can be!! 
I have found the commitment to combing her out every day along with the right tools make all the difference in the world!


----------



## Rosie Tomato (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------

